

JScrambler: Obfuscate Your JavaScript, HTML5, Node.js or Mobile Code - r0ckcg
https://jscrambler.com/en/

======
McDiesel
You can't "defend" your code, period. Not front-end code at least. Go ahead
and minify and obfuscate it all you want (or add domain or date protections)
... anyone with minimal knowledge and a little effort will walk right around
that in no time...

~~~
alexfrisco
I do not agree completely with "anyone with minimal knowledge and little
effort". That is the true with some obfuscators, basically because they suck.
However, I dont think that we should put them all in the same bag. Consider
this example for instance:
[http://jsfiddle.net/JScrambler/5ujp3/](http://jsfiddle.net/JScrambler/5ujp3/)
It has anti-tampering and other stuff in it. I REALLY don't think it requires
minimal knowledge and little effort to hack it.

------
levlaz
I don't think this is necessary.

"You invested a lot of time in developing your JS code. Why give it away for
free?"

\-- Because its the right thing to do.

~~~
r0ckcg
What if you developed it so you can sell it and you don't want people to steal
it from you?

